# LipoDerm-Y.....Best time to use



## RnRGirl (Sep 20, 2003)

I bought this Lipoderm-Y  from Avant Labs and it lets you know how to apply, and the best area to apply to,  but doesn't say when is the best time to apply for the best results.  Should I use before cardio, before workout or can I just apply anytime.

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Sep 20, 2003)

Lipoderm is a good product. It works best on clean skin-so after shower is best. If you are going to do cardio, I would apply it a few hours beforehand if possible. If not, wait until after cardio. You should not shower or sweat alot for at least two hours from application. And remember to apply twice a day.

BTW Keep in mind lipo can/does cause water retention, which may make it seem measurements to be inflated. Once you are finished using the bottle the water goes away in a week and the real results show through This product helped my thighs/ass trim down for my last comp


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Les is a tad off.  Do NOT shower even 2 hours after, as you'll just be washing it off.  It works basically over a 12 hour period.

Best times are right after your shower and about 12 hours later.

It is irrelevant when you apply it in relation to workouts or cardio.


----------

